# District Threads tear-away labels



## hearsay (May 12, 2007)

I don't know how many of you are using District Threads, but their DT099 Pigment Dyed is the main blank I use. Like many of you, I relabel my shirts by heat pressing a plastisol transfer in the inside neckline... but before I can do that, I order the blanks and then bring them to a local seamstress to have the DT label removed and the seam stitched back up. Aside from it being a hassle, it's also wasting precious time.

When I called SanMar the other day to place an order I asked if they had plans on using a tear-away label on their District Threads line in the forseeable future (I mentioned that Article1, Alstyle, Anvil, Continental were already incorporating this in their tees). The rep I spoke with was surprisingly not aware that several other blank mfr's were doing this, and seemed eager to follow suit. He told me he put it in their "Bright Idea" box and that they depend on customer feedback like that for R&D help.

So if any of you out there use DT and are in a similar situation, next time you call SanMar to place an order, mention the tear-away label to them. Maybe if they hear it from enough customers, they'll make it happen.


----------



## Neal Fingers (Jul 10, 2007)

How much does the seamstress charge? Because that sounds like a very clean way to relabel. I heard and seen, a lot of new brands cutting off the previous tags and stitching their tags over the old ones. Its not so clean but its cheap. Also, I didn't know that Alstyle makes tear away tags because I spoke to a sales rep. and she told me that all their tags are stitched on. Do you know the model number for Alstyle's tear away tag shirts? Thanks hearsay.


----------



## hearsay (May 12, 2007)

Neal Fingers said:


> How much does the seamstress charge? Because that sounds like a very clean way to relabel. I heard and seen, a lot of new brands cutting off the previous tags and stitching their tags over the old ones. Its not so clean but its cheap. Also, I didn't know that Alstyle makes tear away tags because I spoke to a sales rep. and she told me that all their tags are stitched on. Do you know the model number for Alstyle's tear away tag shirts? Thanks hearsay.


25 cents per shirt, regardless of quantity... honestly it's a great deal, and the end result is very clean... but as I said, it's somewhat of an inconvenience... and the tees with tear-away labels are pretty much ready to roll right out of the box.

As for Alstyle, the only tee they currently make with a tear-away label is 1701 AlstyleSKUDetails. It's a very soft, heavier weight shirt and available in a nice range of colorways... the only reason I didn't go with them is simply because the pigment dyed tees are a better aesthetic fit for my line.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## holdingitbig (Dec 29, 2008)

sorry to bring this thread back up 3 years later ... but i did a search for 'district threads' and it came up ....

has anything changed in the last 3 years with this issue? everybody still using DT? I like them because the shirts im using are cut slimmer then most shirts that are just way too wide


----------

